# Nice auction for UK members



## patnor1011 (Mar 5, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140518538982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## stihl88 (Mar 5, 2011)

They are sold without HD, Ram and Processor...


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 5, 2011)

sure, price is 13,5 for now for 500 kilo of them. I would pay ten times more for them.


----------

